# 古銭マニア



## Shilon

火の粉舞うこの世界に潜む「古銭マニア」の謎

I can't understand the meaning of this. 
Someone can help me?


----------



## 森人さん

The old coin mania sweeping the world sparks a mystery. I am a beginner learner of Japanese. Let's see if additional responses are received.


----------



## Flaminius

The mystery of old coin fans that lurk in this world where sparks shower: well, I translated it but I don’t know squat about the content.


----------



## 森人さん

Mystery of "old money mania" lurking in this world dancing in flames!


----------



## Flaminius

In your opinion, *Morito*, what is the subject of “dancing”?

The English _mania_ and the Japanese _mania_ mean different things.  Can the former neutrally mean someone enthusiastic about a hobby?


----------



## 森人さん

Yes it is a type of excitement. Sparks showering result from an intensely burning fire. A passion.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Obviously we need more context, but I presume "火の粉" here is a metonymy for warfare, not a metaphor for passion.  "古銭マニア" is definetely a person, an avid collector of old coins (could be more than one person).   The mystery is the collector himself.


----------



## frequency

森人さん said:


> Sparks showering result from an intensely burning fire.


Yes, so it means a troubled, battlefield-like world, especially in Japanese. This is just difference in how we feel when we hear 火の粉舞う.

火の粉舞うこの世界
This [火の粉舞う] is modifying [この世界] to describe how the world is.
That's the world where he lurks/sneaks. The focus is not him, but the mystery. The mystery of the fan/mania maniac. Yes.

And I agree that the OP sounds funny. Such a tough world and antique coin fan?


----------



## 森人さん

I would like to see the reference of this passage. The source document.


----------



## frequency

Me too. The OP is a mystery per se.


----------



## Contrafibularity

frequency said:


> The mystery of the fan/mania. Yes.



You are missing the crucial point here.  "Mania" does not mean a person.  "マニア" is a person.


----------



## 森人さん

mania means excitement/enthusiasm.


----------



## Flaminius

And the Japanese word _mania_ means an enthusiast, connoisseur or fan.


----------



## Shilon

frequency said:


> Yes, so it means a troubled, battlefield-like world, especially in Japanese. This is just difference in how we feel when we hear 火の粉舞う.
> 
> 火の粉舞うこの世界
> This [火の粉舞う] is modifying [この世界] to describe how the world is.
> That's the world where he lurks/sneaks. The focus is not him, but the mystery. The mystery of the fan/mania maniac. Yes.
> 
> And I agree that the OP sounds funny. Such a tough world and antique coin fan?


Yeah! Thats it!
Thank you so much all of you!
You're the best! 
The text its a tittle, an introduction.


----------

